# What is the crop of a baby pigeon?



## Pigeo (Apr 8, 2016)

we know that a baby pigeon would have a diet plan in accordance to its developmental process. And, here I have a baby pigeon which we found out to be without its mother for like 2 days. so we bought it in. 
Now while feeding it, i fear about over-feeding! and somewhere I had a vague recollection of the fact that, while feeding we need to pay attention to the pigeon's crop! 
Now what does a baby pigeon's crop look like? How do we judge whether we are over-feeding or not on the basis of seeing its crop?
And also please provide any other important information regarding the same!
reply ASAP!!!!


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

How old is the baby pigeon?


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

Here is a link to some information.

http://mumtazticloft.com/BabyPigeons.asp


Scroll down and see the growth of the babies. The bulge under their chins on their top part of the breast looks round and full like a bean bag. 

I think it is better to give many smaller meals than just a few big ones. Over filling the crop can cause problems. If you go by the pictures and pay attention to how much you are feeding you should get used to judging it. It does increase as the squab gets bigger.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Here is a link on caring for a baby pigeon and what to feed it by age: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/caringforababypigeon.htm

Feed only when crop is empty, make sure baby is warm and food is also warm.

Scroll down to baby pigeons: http://www.mumtazticloft.com/BabyPigeons.asp, you will see a balloon like bag infront of them after they eat, that is the crop, it should always be empty before feeding and full like a beanbag, not overly full like a blown up balloon.


----------

